# I ran out of hay..



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I ran out of hay , due to corona virus .
What can i feed because i can't get any till like fridau


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 29, 2020)

do you feed the rabbit timothy based pellets?

if that is the case they may be able to eat the pellets, water, and greens for a few days


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 29, 2020)

You can give grass if they are used eating it. My bunnies can spend a few hours eating fresh grass which they love


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> You can give grass if they are used eating it. My bunnies can spend a few hours eating fresh grass which they love ☺


make sure the grass wasn't treated with chemicals before you feed it to them, though


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Apr 29, 2020)

You can try and call around. Try to find hay farmers in your area. They might still be selling hay.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> You can try and call around. Try to find hay farmers in your area. They might still be selling hay.


The issue is i don't have any money .


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Sam_ said:


> do you feed the rabbit timothy based pellets?
> 
> if that is the case they may be able to eat the pellets water and greens for a few days


Yes , thank you i will feed the rest pellets and greens for a fewdays 


Hermelin said:


> You can give grass if they are used eating it. My bunnies can spend a few hours eating fresh grass which they love ☺


She's used to eating grass , so i'll give her that since she's not allowed to eat veg or pellets for awile


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> The issue is i don't have any money .


Hmmm... Then grass would be your best bet. Also you can try and find all your loose change in your house and car. We did that one time and found over $20.00. I don’t know if it will work for you, but it might be worth a try!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> The issue is i don't have any money .


How long will it be until you get money? How many rabbits do you have? I personally don't think it is wise to be breeding rabbits when you can't afford hay every month.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2020)

Completely agree with Mariam on that, I see your threads looks like you breed your rabbits extensively and have new babies every week then they suddenly die and you breed them again it sounds like a very irresponsible breeding, I surprised your parents let you experiment with your rabbits lives. If you breed them you need to provide rich diet for mother it means that you actually need to spend extra money to raise baby rabbits, and if you won't feed them they will die and mother will be weak she needs to produce milk to feed babies and she will take material and minerals for that off her own body and bones, that's why pregnant and nursing doe must get junior pellets rich on calcium and protein, she should get up to 240 gram of pellets per day, hay is unlimited at all times. When babies start eating solid food they also need unlimited high protein and calcium pellets so it can take up to 2 kg bag per day that's what would normally last for one month for one rabbit. Raising babies cost a lot of money, it is not profitable at all.

Please stop breeding your rabbits, you kill them that way.

For now I understand that you don't have money but farmers sell hay by bales for 5-6 pound do some research and surely you can find to buy a 40lbs bale from a local farmer to feed your rabbits.

How many rabbits do you have in total?


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> How long will it be until you get money? How many rabbits do you have? I personally don't think it is wise to be breeding rabbits when you can't afford hay every month.





zuppa said:


> Completely agree with Mariam on that, I see your threads looks like you breed your rabbits extensively and have new babies every week then they suddenly die and you breed them again it sounds like a very irresponsible breeding, I surprised your parents let you experiment with your rabbits lives. If you breed them you need to provide rich diet for mother it means that you actually need to spend extra money to raise baby rabbits, and if you won't feed them they will die and mother will be weak she needs to produce milk to feed babies and she will take material and minerals for that off her own body and bones.
> 
> Please stop breeding your rabbits, you kill them that way.
> 
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> How long will it be until you get money? How many rabbits do you have? I personally don't think it is wise to be breeding rabbits when you can't afford hay every month.


Sorry , I have 5 rabbits 
I can usually afford hay , but this month I could not .
My parents get money on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Completely agree with Mariam on that, I see your threads looks like you breed your rabbits extensively and have new babies every week then they suddenly die and you breed them again it sounds like a very irresponsible breeding, I surprised your parents let you experiment with your rabbits lives. If you breed them you need to provide rich diet for mother it means that you actually need to spend extra money to raise baby rabbits, and if you won't feed them they will die and mother will be weak she needs to produce milk to feed babies and she will take material and minerals for that off her own body and bones.
> 
> Please stop breeding your rabbits, you kill them that way.
> 
> ...


They didn't die because mother's diet was bad , they died because mother would not feed them .
I know lots about rabbits and breed them , and raise them well.
They all go to loving homes , when they are 16 weeks.

Mother buns always get good diet , and I purchase hay for 4 pound for a giant bale once a month .


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm sorry .


----------



## Preitler (Apr 29, 2020)

Are there any horses near you? You could ask there to get some hay for a few days.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Are there any horses near you? You could ask there to get some hay for a few days.


I'm not sure , but I don't think anywhere here would give anyone anything for free.
Horses are down the road , we live far away from shops and every thing


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Sorry , I have 5 rabbits
> I can usually afford hay , but this month I could not .
> My parents get money on Friday or Saturday


If you can find grass around but look not in parks where they cut and use chemicals to improve lawns just somewhere not near busy roads as well, you can dry some as well or give it fresh. Hay is dried grass in fact.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> They didn't die because mother's diet was bad , they died because mother would not feed them .
> I know lots about rabbits and breed them , and raise them well.
> They all go to loving homes , when they are 16 weeks.
> 
> Mother buns always get good diet , and I purchase hay for 4 pound for a giant bale once a month .


Exactly, mother had no milk to feed them because she needs very good food, lots of it to produce milk.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Exactly, mother had no milk to feed them.


Sorry , am I neglecting them?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Sorry , I have 5 rabbits
> I can usually afford hay , but this month I could not .
> My parents get money on Friday or Saturday


You also have 12 guinea pigs right? Or is it 7? I'm not against owning lots of pets, but when you are relying on your parents to feed your animals, something is wrong. I have to pay for *everything* for Theo. My parents say that if we want the animal, we provide for the animal. You should consider looking for a job. Babysitting, cooking, cleaning, etc. Right now moms would probably be willing to pay you to babysit because they are tired of staying home with their kids. 

I also think you should drop the breeding for right now. Once *you* get a steady job you can begin breeding again. Mother rabbits need extra care, and it sounds like you can't afford that right now. 

Right now, you are dealing with a sick rabbit, a pregnant rabbit, a rabbit who just lost her babies, and 2 other rabbits and a bunch of guinea pigs who don't have enough hay. I was stressed out when I had one sick rabbit, let alone all the other problems you are dealing with.



Jasminebunny said:


> I'm sorry .


You and your rabbits will make it through this.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I'm not sure , but I don't think anywhere here would give anyone anything for free.
> Horses are down the road , we live far away from shops and every thing


If you can go and ask and explain your situation maybe you can get some hay, if they are local maybe tell them you will bring money on Saturday. People are nice and if you don't ask you don't get for sure.


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

zuppa said:


> If you can go and ask and explain your situation maybe you can get some hay, if they are local maybe tell them you will bring money on Saturday. People are nice and if you don't ask you don't get for sure.


I agree on that part. We almost ran out of hay as well but we discovered that the people we got our hay from were actually my old(and somewhat current) classmate's parents so we were able to get our hay again from them since they had nothing to do with the bales as they'd sold their buns some time ago.
When you don't act on anything, you don't get anything!


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry not be mean neither I also think stop with the breeding until then . I’m not to big of a fan of breeding. Plus what’s the fun in breeding buns?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

zuppa said:


> If you can find grass around but look not in parks where they cut and use chemicals to improve lawns just somewhere not near busy roads as well, you can dry some as well or give it fresh. Hay is dried grass in fact.


I


Mariam+Theo said:


> You also have 12 guinea pigs right? Or is it 7? I'm not against owning lots of pets, but when you are relying on your parents to feed your animals, something is wrong. I have to pay for *everything* for Theo. My parents say that if we want the animal, we provide for the animal. You should consider looking for a job. Babysitting, cooking, cleaning, etc. Right now moms would probably be willing to pay you to babysit because they are tired of staying home with their kids.
> 
> I also think you should drop the breeding for right now. Once *you* get a steady job you can begin breeding again. Mother rabbits need extra care, and it sounds like you can't afford that right now.
> 
> ...


She didn't loose her babies , it was another one.

I'm only 12 , but I do do a lot of cooking!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> Sorry not be mean neither I also think stop with the breeding until then . I’m not to big of a fan of breeding. Plus what’s the fun in breeding buns?


I just love raising the kits , and making sure they get it go to a good home


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

And as @Mariam+Theo said, if you rely on your parents to feed the pets you own, something is not right. I also have all the expenses of owning my rabbit pushed on me, and it's not fun at all with only one rabbit. Our hay was free but anything else from neuter to all those vet visits gave my savings a big whooping that student support money(or whatever. Scholarship of vocational school?)won't cover for me. I couldn't begin to imagine what you'd have to put out to take care of all those rabbits and guinea pigs you have.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Would you consider fostering babies instead of breeding? Many rabbit rescues have abandoned babies that need to be bottle-fed or a mom rabbit with a litter that needs to be watched. You get to see the babies grow up, but you don't have to pay for anything! The rescue provides food, supplies, vet care, etc.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> And as @Mariam+Theo said, if you rely on your parents to feed the pets you own, something is not right. I also have all the expenses of owning my rabbit pushed on me, and it's not fun at all with only one rabbit. Our hay was free but anything else from neuter to all those vet visits gave my savings a big whooping that student support money(or whatever. Scholarship of vocational school?)won't cover for me. I couldn't begin to imagine what you'd have to put out to take care of all those rabbits and guinea pigs you have.


It's so much veg!
And the shops limit the amount of veg or anything that you buy


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I just love raising the kits , and making sure they get it go to a good home


That is indeed a wonderful process to follow through, but if you breed buns only because of that, (i don't intend to offend or insult anyone) i think there is something wrong. Pets are overcrowding the shelters just because some people breed for fun and leave out the problems that in the meantime, many many other kits who weren't even intentional have to die because people breed them just because, instead of fostering them and enjoying the fun a more beneficial way....


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Would you consider fostering babies instead of breeding? Many rabbit rescues have abandoned babies that need to be bottle-fed or a mom rabbit with a litter that needs to be watched. You get to see the babies grow up, but you don't have to pay for anything! The rescue provides food, supplies, vet care, etc.


Omg such an food idea


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> That is indeed a wonderful process to follow through, but if you breed buns only because of that, (i don't intend to offend or insult anyone) i think there is something wrong. Pets are overcrowding the shelters just because some people breed for fun and leave out the problems that in the meantime, many many other kits who weren't even intentional have to die because people breed them just because, instead of fostering them and enjoying the fun a more beneficial way....


I'm sorry.
I guess I'll just stop forever.

Theres lots and lots of other reasons why I do it..

But it's okay I'll stop


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> It's so much veg!
> And the shops limit the amount of veg or anything that you buy


Why not grow your own on windowsills or greenyard planter boxes? Nobody says you have to plant peas or cauliflower, it's just elementary gardening! Even herbs could go a long sustainalble way. Basil, mint, dill, cliantro-easy ones to grow!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Why not grow your own on windowsills or greenyard planter boxes? Nobody says you have to plant peas or cauliflower, it's just elementary gardening! Even herbs could go a long sustainalble way. Basil, mint, dill, cliantro-easy ones to grow!


Okay


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 29, 2020)

@Mariam+Theo
that would be much better fostering buns!


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm sorry, i really don't mean to hurt your feelings. It's just the way that I PERSONALLY see the world, so it would be great if you'd take our advices with just a tiny grain of salt.....


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 29, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I'm sorry.
> I guess I'll just stop forever.
> 
> Theres lots and lots of other reasons why I do it..
> ...


Don’t feel bad. You say there are other reasons as to why you do it why’s that?
As @Mariam+Theo said do fostering instead when you can.


----------



## Diane R (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I just love raising the kits , and making sure they get it go to a good home


Please stop breeding! There are many thousands of bunnies in recue centres looking for a good home and very, very few people with the patience, financial resources, space, knowledge,.... to look after them properly. Breeding is irresponsible and a massive source of animal welfare problems.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> @Mariam+Theo
> that would be much better fostering buns!





shad2000 said:


> Don’t feel bad. You say there are other reasons as to why you do it why’s that?
> As @Mariam+Theo said do fostering instead when you can.
> [/QUOTE
> Please stop breeding! There are many thousands of bunnies in recue centres looking for a good home and very, very few people with the patience, financial resources, space, knowledge,.... to look after them properly. Breeding is irresponsible and a massive source of animal welfare problems.


I don't breed irrisponibly


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I don't breed irrisponibly


I would leave the breeding to those with steady income who are a bit older. I too am not a fan of intentional breeding but I would never judge another’s choices. As long as the bunnies are well cared for, then I am happy. In your case, I’m not sure you’re at the point in life where you can give the bins all they need. I would try fostering and later on when you have a stable income, you can reassess. Who knows, you might find fostering much more fulfilling (and cost-effective since most shelters do provide compensation).


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I would leave the breeding to those with steady income who are a bit older. I too am not a fan of intentional breeding but I would never judge another’s choices. As long as the bunnies are well cared for, then I am happy. In your case, I’m not sure you’re at the point in life where you can give the bins all they need. I would try fostering and later on when you have a stable income, you can reassess. Who knows, you might find fostering much more fulfilling (and cost-effective since most shelters do provide compensation).


What about my bun who is pregnant right now?


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 30, 2020)

Myself find that breeding should have a purpose. For example showing or keeping a breed alive, then we have people that breed for jumping. 

All the mixed breeds on the side without paperwork and have no idea what genetics the bunnies have. Is just irresponsible breeding in my eyes. 

For me a responsible breeder vaccinate their kits before selling them or at least make sure the mothers are vaccinated which will give the kits certain protection until the buyers can do it themself. 

They also make sure to write a paplet on how to take care of the bunnies and have contact with the buyer many years later. So they can know where the bunnies are and if the buyer can’t keep the bunny. The breeder step in and take the bunny back and try to rehome the bunny. They want to know if the bunny dies and would like to know how if it where any specific cause. So they know if it’s something wrong with the match up. Then we have breeders that try to keep a certain breed alive, so it don’t die out. I respect these breeder for they do a good job even though the breed don’t have any buyer. These breeders in my eyes are responsible breeders and do their best. Myself still have contact with my breeder after buying my netherland dwarf 3 years ago. 

I can still write to her if I have any questions and ask for help. 

Myself would never breed bunnies because the work behind is such a hassle and you often don’t get any money from it. But the mayor part I don’t have the space, money or time for being a good breeder. 

Just thinking about trying to find good homes, keep the contact with owners and so on. Is really a lot of work. I know of a few good breeders that quit because they just had troubles finding good homes and a few of their bunnies ended up at bad places even though they put down a lot of work. So they started a rehoming business instead of breeding. Maybe you can also do rehoming and fostering bunnies


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Myself find that breeding should have a purpose. For example showing or keeping a breed alive, then we have people that breed for jumping.
> 
> All the mixed breeds on the side without paperwork and have no idea what genetics the bunnies have. Is just irresponsible breeding in my eyes.
> 
> ...


What about , jasmine the bunny who's pregnant . 
Do i have to give her away ?


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What about , jasmine the bunny who's pregnant .
> Do i have to give her away ?



You can keep her and find new homes for the kits. As long you take good care of her


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> You can keep her and find new homes for the kits. As long you take good care of her


Yes , i take good care of her ! 
  Piggie is going to the vet because she keeps squeeling ! ( she's squeeling right now.. well she was)

She will have hay tomorrow ! 
In a week i'm going to re-intruduce veg very slowly because it really upsets her stomach


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

my dad gave her veg last night and it upset her stomach again .
He said he only gave her a tiny bit but it still upset her stomach so i told him that.

I'm not complaining or trying to be rude to him , he was just being nice to her.


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What about , jasmine the bunny who's pregnant .
> Do i have to give her away ?


Obviously not. Unless you know a responsible bun-owner that would care for her while you get into a more financially stable state. Take care of her the best you can and make sure she has enough to eat. Then I would put the breading aside to focus on giving care to the bunnies you have and not bringing new ones into the world.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Obviously not. Unless you know a responsible bun-owner that would care for her while you get into a more financially stable state. Take care of her the best you can and make sure she has enough to eat. Then I would put the breading aside to focus on giving care to the bunnies you have and not bringing new ones into the world.


Nope , i don't know anyone . 
I might able to ask someone for hay though , since she owns a bun too.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> my dad gave her veg last night and it upset her stomach again .
> He said he only gave her a tiny bit but it still upset her stomach so i told him that.
> 
> I'm not complaining or trying to be rude to him , he was just being nice to her.



Dad can really mess up the bunnies stomach. At least your dad give your bunnies veggies. My dad give whatever treats he find from rice to carrots. I’m glad my bunnies handle it good and eat a lot of hay, so they never get troubles. I hope piggie will get better.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Dad can really mess up the bunnies stomach. At least your dad give your bunnies veggies. My dad give whatever treats he find from rice to carrots. I’m glad my bunnies handle it good and eat a lot of hay, so they never get troubles. I hope piggie will get better.


I have to call the vet for an emergency apointment , because she's squeeling and bleeding and in a lot of pain .


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I have to call the vet for an emergency apointment , because she's squeeling and bleeding and in a lot of pain .


What happened to her? Where is she bleeding from? You are talking about Jasmine, right? Is she pregnant?


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> What happened to her? Where is she bleeding from? You are talking about Jasmine, right? Is she pregnant?


No not a bunny my guinea pig.
She's got a cut that is bleeding and won't stop .
She jumped out of my arms


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

She's being syringe fed too , so much to do !


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 30, 2020)

Poor guinea pig! You can put flour, cornstarch, or styptic powder on the wound to get it to stop bleeding.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Poor guinea pig! You can put flour, cornstarch, or styptic powder on the wound to get it to stop bleeding.


Okay , thank you! 
Its very swollen too.
I called the vets and she has an appointment at 4pm today


----------



## zuppa (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay , thank you!
> Its very swollen too.
> I called the vets and she has an appointment at 4pm today


Got money to pay for vets so maybe you can buy some hay for your animals as well, great


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Got money to pay for vets so maybe you can buy some hay for your animals as well, great


Yes I will if I have money left over , if it wasn't for lockdown I'd go to my aunties house for hay .
Because she has a bunny .


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

We are leaving to take piggie to the vet soon.


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> We are leaving to take piggie to the vet soon.


Oh gosh. Ok keep us updated. Maybe pick up some hay while you’re out.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Oh gosh. Ok keep us updated. Maybe pick up some hay while you’re out.


I didn't have enough  I'm sorry


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I didn't have enough  I'm sorry


Have enough money for hay or the vet???


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> Have enough money for hay or the vet???


The hay , the vet was 4 0 pound for 2 piggies.
But I'm picking some up tomom


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> The hay , the vet was 4 0 pound for 2 piggies.
> But I'm picking some up tomom



what’s up with your animals getting hurt or ill? I hope you can get hay tomorrow


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> The hay , the vet was 4 0 pound for 2 piggies.
> But I'm picking some up tomom


You have such a beautiful love for animals but I’m worried maybe it’s not the best time for you to have so many animals. You should probably look for new homes for some of your pets and keep 1 or 2 so the focus and funds will just go to them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> The hay , the vet was 4 0 pound for 2 piggies.
> But I'm picking some up tomom


Also in a previous post, you said you were 18 and in another you said you were 12.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Also in a previous post, you said you were 18 and in another you said you were 12.


What , no i said it was 40 pound for 2 piggies


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> You have such a beautiful love for animals but I’m worried maybe it’s not the best time for you to have so many animals. You should probably look for new homes for some of your pets and keep 1 or 2 so the focus and funds will just go to them. Hope this helps.


I'm rehoming a few.piggies.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Well 5


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm only keeping 4 females 2 males


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What , no i said it was 40 pound for 2 piggies


You mentioned you were 18 years old and now you mentioned you’re 12 years


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Gelly said:


> You mentioned you were 18 years old and now you mentioned you’re 12 years


Did i ?
Oh well sorry if i did , i don't remember though.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 30, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> what’s up with your animals getting hurt or ill? I hope you can get hay tomorrow


I don't know , I've never had piggies or rabbits who have really been hurt , well not this many at once!


----------



## Gelly (Apr 30, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I don't know , I've never had piggies or rabbits who have really been hurt , well not this many at once!



I think that’s the issue with providing for too many pets at once when money can potentially be an issue. Sometimes it’s out of our control when a bun or piggie gets sick or needs vet care. You sound really caring and generous and that’s why I think downsizing your crew would be a good idea. That way you can shower maybe 2 buns and 2 piggies with lots of love, care, and resources. Even that’s a full family in my opinion! And of course you can make sure your pets go to great homes so you know they’re well cared for.


----------



## Fuz (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny
You seem abit overwhelmed with your pets and the responsibilities that come with them. You are a child. Regardless of how many youve bred before, taken care of etc etc. This type of thing cannot be handled by a 12 year old on her own. Running out of hay, dying pets, bleeding pets, when do u think youre going to realise that it's too much? Are you going to wait until more die out and then feel sad, thinking you should have stopped breeding? We understand you love them all and you do your best. Lots of us have money issues. But you have to realise that these are actual lives you are dealing with. You do not play with human babies lives, why do it with the animals? As others have mentioned, breeding because u enjoy the process is cruel. Please, rethink your situation. I dont mean any disrespect to you, Im sure you would be a wonderful pet owner if you keep 2-3 and leave it at that. Keep a few, use your money for them to get adequate supplies of what they require, and for vet bills. This way, when it comes to taking care of and feeding the ones you have, you can rest assured that you have the financial resources for it. 
I know Ive replied late here but I just feel you need these points repeated. 
Kind regards and best wishes.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Jasminebunny
> You seem abit overwhelmed with your pets and the responsibilities that come with them. You are a child. Regardless of how many youve bred before, taken care of etc etc. This type of thing cannot be handled by a 12 year old on her own. Running out of hay, dying pets, bleeding pets, when do u think youre going to realise that it's too much? Are you going to wait until more die out and then feel sad, thinking you should have stopped breeding? We understand you love them all and you do your best. Lots of us have money issues. But you have to realise that these are actual lives you are dealing with. You do not play with human babies lives, why do it with the animals? As others have mentioned, breeding because u enjoy the process is cruel. Please, rethink your situation. I dont mean any disrespect to you, Im sure you would be a wonderful pet owner if you keep 2-3 and leave it at that.
> I know Ive replied late here but I just feel you need these points repeated.
> Kind regards.


I'm going to only keep 2 guinea pigs , stop breeding temporarily , till I'm a bit older and have more money .
I'm.going to focus on the animals I have.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

3 piggies sorry , pepper , salt and cinnamon.


----------



## judybarry70 (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What about my bun who is pregnant right now?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

She's pregnant I'm sorry


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> 3 piggies sorry , pepper , salt and cinnamon.


And how many rabbits? Please let us know when you begin the re-homing process. Also, make sure to keep your make and female pets separate.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> And how many rabbits? Please let us know when you begin the re-homing process. Also, make sure to keep your make and female pets separate.


Yes , 5 bunnies rehoming 1


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yes , 5 bunnies rehoming 1


That’s still far too many pets for you in my opinion based on how overwhelmed you seem in your threads. Would you consider rehoming more?


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yes , 5 bunnies rehoming 1


Are any of your rabbits spayed/neutered?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> That’s still far too many pets for you in my opinion based on how overwhelmed you seem in your threads. Would you consider rehoming more?


No , I don't think so


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Are any of your rabbits spayed/neutered?


No , i don't have the money


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> No , i don't have the money


Im only trying to help but it’s a bit difficult when information doesn’t add up. You mentioned in a previous thread that Cookie was neutered when discussing his aggressive behavior. You told the thread that he was neutered. How is anyone supposed to help if the information you’re giving isn’t true? It’s important to first and foremost always be honest here so we can help to the fullest of our ability.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Im only trying to help but it’s a bit difficult when information doesn’t add up. You mentioned in a previous thread that Cookie was neutered when discussing his aggressive behavior. You told the thread that he was neutered. How is anyone supposed to help if the information you’re giving isn’t true? It’s important to first and foremost always be honest here so we can help to the fullest of our ability.


Sorry , none are neutered.
I'm sorry


----------



## natalia0012325 (May 1, 2020)

Hi there. 
I would let the rabbit eat grass outside... That's what my bunny does during the day although now he's a free roam indoors and outdoors and has a dog that protects him... If you have any cage or crib or maybe try building something from wood that you can turn upside down so that it wouldn't run away . But also please keep a eye on the rabbit because he can dig his way out.if not maybe cut some grass and give that to the rabbit? 
Thanks
N.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

natalia0012325 said:


> Hi there.
> I would let the rabbit eat grass outside... That's what my bunny does during the day although now he's a free roam indoors and outdoors and has a dog that protects him... If you have any cage or crib or maybe try building something from wood that you can turn upside down so that it wouldn't run away . But also please keep a eye on the rabbit because he can dig his way out.if not maybe cut some grass and give that to the rabbit?
> Thanks
> N.


I have a large play pen , but it's raining and very windy and cold , otherwise I would let her out


----------



## natalia0012325 (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I have a large play pen , but it's raining and very windy and cold , otherwise I would let her out


Can you perhaps cut some grass and feed the rabbit fresh grass or provide some sort of a shelter around the potential area where she would be?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

natalia0012325 said:


> Can you perhaps cut some grass and feed the rabbit fresh grass or provide some sort of a shelter around the potential area where she would be?


Yes. ,that's what I've been doing


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I'm going to go collect some now


----------



## natalia0012325 (May 1, 2020)

Great...  does she eat it? If not greeny veg can be a substitute temporarily? Can you not order hay online anywhere? Sorry haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

natalia0012325 said:


> Great...  does she eat it? If not greeny veg can be a substitute temporarily? Can you not order hay online anywhere? Sorry haven't read the whole thread.


Yes , she eats it .
Right now she's not allowed leafy veg.

She's going to come out here if it doesn't rain , it's a little warmer


----------



## natalia0012325 (May 1, 2020)

Also please make sure your bunnies eat constantly ... I once forgot to give extra hay once for the nighttime and my bunny had serious stomach problems which added up to me thinking he wouldn't make it and 150 pounds to pay at the vets... I'm no expert but my really good advice is give your rabbit some treat or pellets before you put them to bed to make sure that they eat and you see it.... And of course leave a load of hay for the night. This post is not to lecture anybody but just advice .. BTW are you from the UK?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

natalia0012325 said:


> Also please make sure your bunnies eat constantly ... I once forgot to give extra hay once for the nighttime and my bunny had serious stomach problems which added up to me thinking he wouldn't make it and 150 pounds to pay at the vets... I'm no expert but my really good advice is give your rabbit some treat or pellets before you put them to bed to make sure that they eat and you see it.... And of course leave a load of hay for the night. This post is not to lecture anybody but just advice .. BTW are you from the UK?


Yes , I'm from the uk


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Yes , she eats it .
> Right now she's not allowed leafy veg.
> 
> She's going to come out here if it doesn't rain , it's a little warmer


What I mean is outside


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I can't pick any up till tomorrow now


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2020)

Where are you located? We might be able to help you with finding new safe homes for your rabbits


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

East Midlands


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Her poops have gone all tiny


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I will be rehoming 2 pumpkin and cookie


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Her poops have gone all tiny


Who’s poops? Jasmine? Do you have infant gas drops and can you phone your vet to ask them what to do? Do you use a rabbit savvy vet?


----------



## BunBun71 (May 1, 2020)

You can pick lots of grass and use it as a replacement for a little bit..... I'm sorry about this..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Who’s poops? Jasmine? Do you have infant gas drops and can you phone your vet to ask them what to do? Do you use a rabbit savvy vet?


Yes , no don't have gas drops .
My vet is rabbit savvy yes .


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> East Midlands


Here are a few rescues if you want to ring them maybe they can help you get hay/food cheaper explain your situation, they might be able to help you with rehoming your pets.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

She's nesting now..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Jasmine running around outside


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2020)

You need to feed her. She needs hay that's why her poos are so tiny, it's first sign of gut problems. Get some hay and feed her, aso give her extra water and food.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

zuppa said:


> You need to feed her. She needs hay that's why her poos are so tiny, it's first sign of gut problems. Get some hay and feed her, aso give her extra water and food.


She's been having tons of grass. 
She's not allowed greens


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Jasmine running around outsideView attachment 47229


Do you have PayPal? I can send you 6 pound so you buy a 20 kg bale of hay


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Do you have PayPal? I can send you 6 pound so you buy a 20 kg bale of hay


No thank you


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

She's nesting a lot now ,


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> No thank you


Zuppa is generously offering to pay for your hay. I’m willing to chip in also. Why won’t you accept the offer?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Does anyone here know about breeding or nesting?


----------



## TheBuns (May 1, 2020)

@Jasminebunny 
Looks at zuppa post she gave you a list of rescue that you can call!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Zuppa is generously offering to pay for your hay. I’m willing to chip in also. Why won’t you accept the offer?


I won't accept money from strangers


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> @Jasminebunny
> Looks at zuppa post she gave you a list of rescue that you can call!


Yes I know


----------



## TheBuns (May 1, 2020)

Breeding and nesting I thought you breed animals? You should know shouldn’t you? 

Try giving the rescues a call then


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Her poops have gone all tiny


Jasmine's? That is a big sign of GI Stasis. Just realised that everyone is online. It isn't breeding that you should be focused on right now though. GI Stasis is deadly, and if not dealt with by someone who knows what they are doing, preferably a vet, Jasmine could die in less than a day. And I can tell that you care for her and that isn't something that I would want to happen.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Jasmine's? That is a big sign of GI Stasis. Have you consulted a vet about it?


Not yet , sorry


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

shad2000 said:


> Breeding and nesting I thought you breed animals? You should know shouldn’t you?
> 
> Try giving the rescues a call then


Sorry..
I've only had kits twice , I'm sorry!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Jasmine's? That is a big sign of GI Stasis. Just realised that everyone is online. It isn't breeding that you should be focused on right now though. GI Stasis is deadly, and if not dealt with by someone who knows what they are doing, preferably a vet, Jasmine could die in less than a day. And I can tell that you care for her and that isn't something that I would want to happen.


I'll call them now


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I won't accept money from strangers


Think of us as rabbit friends. We care for the health and well-being of your animals. Is there any way you can scrounge together the money for a bale of hay?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Think of us as rabbit friends. We care for the health and well-being of your animals. Is there any way you can scrounge together the money for a bale of hay?


I have 5 pound , but he farms shut and I can't go anywhere else to get.hay


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I have 5 pound , but he farms shut and I can't go anywhere else to get.hay


Did you speak to the rescues? Everyone here is trying to help so you need to be open and honest, ok?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Did you speak to the rescues? Everyone here is trying to help so you need to be open and honest, ok?


Okay


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Not yet, sorry


It's not fair to your rabbits or your guinea pigs to not have necessities such as hay. Try ordering hay online but it will take a few days to get to you. Meadow Hay Box. Petsathome is open, if you have a pound more you can buy this bag. Timothy Feeding Hay 3kg | Pets At Home or even the £1.99 ones they have. Pets at Home Timothy Feeding Hay Medium | Pets At Home.
Call your local RSPCA, they will likely be able to pay for some vet bills. And definitely call a vet.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> It's not fair to your rabbits or your guinea pigs to not have necessities such as hay. Try ordering hay online but it will take a few days to get to you. Meadow Hay Box. Petsathome is open, if you have a pound more you can buy this bag. Timothy Feeding Hay 3kg | Pets At Home or even the £1.99 ones they have. Pets at Home Timothy Feeding Hay Medium | Pets At Home.
> Call your local RSPCA, they will likely be able to pay for some vet bills. And definitely call a vet.


Okay , thank you.
Money for hay is not at issue at the moment but vet bills are so thanks


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

My pets at home is shut..


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Okay , thank you.
> Money for hay is not at issue at the moment but vet bills are so thanks


If it isn't an issue, couldn't you get some today? It would take 15 minutes to get to your local petsathome. And for the vet bills, look into getting pet insurance. And as everyone else has said, although it's sad, it might be for the best, to rehome a few of your rabbits and guinea pigs. 


Jasminebunny said:


> My pets at home is shut..


What city do you live in? I could maybe find one nearby.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Nottingham: pets at home in nottingham - Google Search

Leicester: pets at home in leicester - Google Search

Darby: pets at home in darby - Google Search


Petsathome east midlands: pets at home east midland - Google Search


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Nottingham: pets at home in nottingham - Google Search
> 
> Leicester: pets at home in leicester - Google Search
> 
> ...


These are all open?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> These are all open?


It's a list of them in that area, so some are and some aren't. It's strange though, all of the pets at home's near me are open but that might be because it's a big city?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> It's a list of them in that area, so some are and some aren't. It's strange though, all of the pets at home's near me are open but that might be because it's a big city?


My pets at home closed at 6 pm , the nearest one is 40 minutes away


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

She's got a ton of grass , will that last her?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> She's got a ton of grass , will that last her?


It would have to be a lot of grass, like a lot. It would be okay, if she’s used to it, but if she isn’t it could upset her stomach. What about your other rabbits and guinea pigs?


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> My pets at home closed at 6 pm , the nearest one is 40 minutes away


Question- why didn’t you go before?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Question- why didn’t you go before?


Because i was busy .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> It would have to be a lot of grass, like a lot. It would be okay, if she’s used to it, but if she isn’t it could upset her stomach. What about your other rabbits and guinea pigs?


Its a lot , and she is used to it .
They are having some too . 

Someone told me with greens and timothy pellets they will be okay .
I usually don't buy pets at home hay because its meadow hay and i'm allergic to it .


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Because i was busy .


The health of your animals needs to take precedence, I’m sorry. I do not know how we can help you further if you don’t take the advice we give you. Your bunnies need hay. I’m sorry I’m being sharp but I’m just a little bit frustrated over the inconsistencies. You said before you couldn’t go because it was “shut down” and now you say it’s because you were busy.


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Its a lot , and she is used to it .
> They are having some too .
> 
> Someone told me with greens and timothy pellets they will be okay .
> I usually don't buy pets at home hay because its meadow hay and i'm allergic to it .


Pets at home sells Timothy, I’m pretty sure


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> The health of your animals needs to take precedence, I’m sorry. I do not know how we can help you further if you don’t take the advice we give you. Your bunnies need hay. I’m sorry I’m being sharp but I’m just a little bit frustrated over the inconsistencies. You said before you couldn’t go because it was “shut down” and now you say it’s because you were busy.


I was busy when they were open , i'm sorry . 
I couldn't just leave while i was doing something .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Pets at home sells Timothy, I’m pretty sure


Oh , okay . 
Thank you !


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I was busy when they were open , i'm sorry .
> I couldn't just leave while i was doing something .


You said they were shut down and that’s why you couldn’t go!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> You said they were shut down and that’s why you couldn’t go!


Did i ? 
They are shut , not shut down.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> My pets at home is shut..


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Its a lot , and she is used to it .
> They are having some too .
> 
> Someone told me with greens and timothy pellets they will be okay .
> I usually don't buy pets at home hay because its meadow hay and i'm allergic to it .





Apollo’s Slave said:


> It's not fair to your rabbits or your guinea pigs to not have necessities such as hay. Try ordering hay online but it will take a few days to get to you. Meadow Hay Box. Petsathome is open, if you have a pound more you can buy this bag. Timothy Feeding Hay 3kg | Pets At Home or even the £1.99 ones they have. Pets at Home Timothy Feeding Hay Medium | Pets At Home.
> Call your local RSPCA, they will likely be able to pay for some vet bills. And definitely call a vet.


I did link to both meadow and timothy hay...


----------



## elliem (May 1, 2020)

Jasmine - I am sure all the people on this site that are trying to help you are really frustrated, as I am. Surely you haven't been too busy for the whole 9 hours that Pet's at Home has been open today? You seem to be making excuse after excuse - yesterday you said you would get hay today. Hay is so important for your rabbit's health, so it should have been top priority to get some.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I did link to both meadow and timothy hay...


Oh , sorry!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

elliem said:


> Jasmine - I am sure all the people on this site that are trying to help you are really frustrated, as I am. Surely you haven't been too busy for the whole 9 hours that Pet's at Home has been open today? You seem to be making excuse after excuse - yesterday you said you would get hay today. Hay is so important for your rabbit's health, so it should have been top priority to get some.


I'm so so sorry , i'm not trying to make exuses .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I just cant get hay today , i was going to get some this moring , my dad was working on the car earlier too .
Its not meant to be an exuse , its just what we have been doing , time went so quickly , i woke up quite late , so it was 6 hours , not 9 .


----------



## Gelly (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I just cant get hay today , i was going to get some this moring , my dad was working on the car earlier too .
> Its not meant to be an exuse , its just what we have been doing , time went so quickly , i woke up quite late , so it was 6 hours , not 9 .


If you are going to care for pets, then you need to be up in time to provide for them. I’m sorry but if you are not putting in the effort, there isn’t much we can do. I’m sorry if this sounds harsh


----------



## poopandpee (May 1, 2020)

You guys are way more patient than I am, reading this is frustrating as hell! If I was 12 and saw a baby bun die, that will traumatise me. I know for a fact a 12 year old me would never get involved into breeding anything. Having 1 pet as a pet is difficult enough.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Im sorry..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Gelly said:


> If you are going to care for pets, then you need to be up in time to provide for them. I’m sorry but if you are not putting in the effort, there isn’t much we can do. I’m sorry if this sounds harsh


Im sorry


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I will get hay asap !


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I'm so so so sorry


----------



## Fuz (May 1, 2020)

I have to admit these excuses are frustrating for me to read as well. Oversleeping when you know you urgently need to get food for pets? This is the epitome of irresponsibility.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Fuz said:


> I have to admit these excuses are frustrating for me to read as well. Oversleeping when you know you urgently need to get food for pets? This is the epitome of irresponsibility.


I'm sorry !


----------



## Fuz (May 1, 2020)

Jasminebunny, here is some homework for you to do.
On a page, write down each of your pets names in columns. Then, in rows, write down how much hay each one needs per month, along with the cost. Then write down how much pellets they need along with the cost. Same for their veggies, bedding, etc. Also write down, (estimating from previous and current situation), the cost of vet bills. Double that vet amount just in the event something goes wrong.
In the end, tally up how much money you need at the end of each month. Then backtrack. Can you afford it? No? Let one go to a good home. Can you afford the rest? No? Let another go to a good home. Continue this.
Be honest in their amounts and requirements, and be honest about how much you can afford. Then, pick a day of the month - find out pet store opening and closing times. Ask your dad (or some adult) if they can take you at a specific time. Set your alarm, wake up on time! Take your allocated money and buy your supplies. While we all run out of things at some point, we do make an extra effort to get it immediately. You seem to be making no effort, other than making excuses and apologizing to us here.
My guess is that if you did not have so many mouths to feed, you wouldn't be out of hay, or losing track of things you need. Honestly, I'm sad that no-one around you has told you that what you are doing is careless and plain wrong.
If you give them away and take adequate care of the ones you have, you are doing the right thing. If you keep them simply because you love them, you are being irresponsible and selfish. This is what it means to care more about them than yourself. Simple as that.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Jasminebunny, here is some homework for you to do.
> On a page, write down each of your pets names in columns. Then, in rows, write down how much hay each one needs per month, along with the cost. Then write down how much pellets they need along with the cost. Same for their veggies, bedding, etc. Also write down, (estimating from previous and current situation), the cost of vet bills. Double that vet amount just in the event something goes wrong.
> In the end, tally up how much money you need at the end of each month. Then backtrack. Can you afford it? No? Let one go to a good home. Can you afford the rest? No? Let another go to a good home. Continue this.
> Be honest in their amounts and requirements, and be honest about how much you can afford. Then, pick a day of the month - find out pet store opening and closing times. Ask your dad (or some adult) if they can take you at a specific time. Set your alarm, wake up on time! Take your allocated money and buy your supplies. While we all run out of things at some point, we do make an extra effort to get it immediately. You seem to be making no effort, other than making excuses and apologizing to us here.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I jsut realised how much everything costs! 
Wow.. i have too many pets!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

I just realised i use 56 bell peppers a month..


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

thats £30 pound!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Hihi


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (May 2, 2020)

Hey, I don’t know what kind of rabbits you breed but you should think of breeding rabbits as a business. I’m 14 and I run my holland lop Rabbitry. I really do my best to provide everything but sometimes I need some of my parents help. The best advice I can give you is to try to really turn this into a business. Take inventory of what supplies you have, start a savings account if you ever have money leftover from selling rabbits, I make about $800 a litter, and none of it goes to me. I currently have 1 litter every 6 months and it takes about $400 to feed and care for my buns for 6 months. The left over $400 goes into emergency savings. I LOVE having babies but I learned early on that it is very very hard. The first litter I ever had, 3 out of 4 babies got some sort of disease and we took them to the vet. There was nothing that we could have done to stop it but only 2 babies in the litter survived. The vet was expensive and that’s when I really knew that I would need to help run this. If you want any advice or just to talk about it, message me. I would be glad to work with you.


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 2, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> What about my bun who is pregnant right now?


What do your parent's think? I think it is great you are trying to be resourceful and trying the best you can. What are the reasons for having so many animals. Some of us just want to know. Are you doing okay? It is not clear to me 100% but are you struggling to care for the animals in anyway? Are you able to give the animals enough space? A clean environment? Healthy food? If caring for the animals is not working out...maybe contact a rescue and explain your situation. If not a rescue you could call animal control and talk to someone who works there. They might have connections, ideas or some help for your animals.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 2, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> What do your parent's think? I think it is great you are trying to be resourceful and trying the best you can. What are the reasons for having so many animals. Some of us just want to know. Are you doing okay? It is not clear to me 100% but are you struggling to care for the animals in anyway? Are you able to give the animals enough space? A clean environment? Healthy food? If caring for the animals is not working out...maybe contact a rescue and explain your situation. If not a rescue you could call animal control and talk to someone who works there. They might have connections, ideas or some help for your animals.


I'm finding new homes , my rabbits are doing okay .
I'm keeping 3 of each pet .


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 2, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I'm finding new homes , my rabbits are doing okay .
> I'm keeping 3 of each pet .


You are being responsible! Good for you. I am sure it is hard to let some go.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 2, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> You are being responsible! Good for you. I am sure it is hard to let some go.


Mh , not really . 
I'm so happy now , its like i can finaly breathe , its so tricky to care for them all!


----------



## Oceanie (May 2, 2020)

Fuz said:


> Jasminebunny, here is some homework for you to do.
> On a page, write down each of your pets names in columns. Then, in rows, write down how much hay each one needs per month, along with the cost. Then write down how much pellets they need along with the cost. Same for their veggies, bedding, etc. Also write down, (estimating from previous and current situation), the cost of vet bills. Double that vet amount just in the event something goes wrong.
> In the end, tally up how much money you need at the end of each month. Then backtrack. Can you afford it? No? Let one go to a good home. Can you afford the rest? No? Let another go to a good home. Continue this.
> Be honest in their amounts and requirements, and be honest about how much you can afford. Then, pick a day of the month - find out pet store opening and closing times. Ask your dad (or some adult) if they can take you at a specific time. Set your alarm, wake up on time! Take your allocated money and buy your supplies. While we all run out of things at some point, we do make an extra effort to get it immediately. You seem to be making no effort, other than making excuses and apologizing to us here.
> ...



I agree with this, especially the second-to-last sentence, "If you keep them simply because you love them, you are being irresponsible and selfish". You should keep your rabbits if you know exactly how to take care of them, can spend time with them, and have the funds. Sometimes it's hard to let a pet you love go, but if you truly love them, then you should know that sometimes you have to give them to someone who is in a better position to care for them.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 2, 2020)

Some .. maybe


Jasminebunny said:


> Mh , not really .
> I'm so happy now , its like i can finaly breathe , its so tricky to care for them all!


Sorry , i mean .. it was kind of upsetting i guess , but its whats the best for them . 
Also.. not all the pets are really mine , they are my families , i own 3 pets in total , of mine own .


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 2, 2020)

I've got homes for 3 ready!


----------



## Gelly (May 3, 2020)

Hollandblaze03 said:


> Hey, I don’t know what kind of rabbits you breed but you should think of breeding rabbits as a business. I’m 14 and I run my holland lop Rabbitry. I really do my best to provide everything but sometimes I need some of my parents help. The best advice I can give you is to try to really turn this into a business. Take inventory of what supplies you have, start a savings account if you ever have money leftover from selling rabbits, I make about $800 a litter, and none of it goes to me. I currently have 1 litter every 6 months and it takes about $400 to feed and care for my buns for 6 months. The left over $400 goes into emergency savings. I LOVE having babies but I learned early on that it is very very hard. The first litter I ever had, 3 out of 4 babies got some sort of disease and we took them to the vet. There was nothing that we could have done to stop it but only 2 babies in the litter survived. The vet was expensive and that’s when I really knew that I would need to help run this. If you want any advice or just to talk about it, message me. I would be glad to work with you.


If you read through the thread, you’ll realize this isn’t great advice for jasminebunny although it’s very sweet of you to take the time to write up such a nice post. Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 3, 2020)

Her poops are still kinda small , but not as small


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 3, 2020)

She's getting hay and more hay everyday
No veg


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 3, 2020)

Is that okay?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 3, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is that okay?


Yep, sounds good


----------



## Gelly (May 3, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Is that okay?


Yes. Please update us on the homes you found for your bunnies


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 3, 2020)

Gelly said:


> Yes. Please update us on the homes you found for your bunnies


Found a home for 1 so fsr


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 5, 2020)

I have 20 pound to get hay and everything tommorow ( veg 3 pound , 3.99 pound hay ect) 
So they will have hay!


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 5, 2020)

Is that okay?


----------



## Catlyn (May 6, 2020)

Yes! That is absolutely okay!

Why did it take so long though?


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 6, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Yes! That is absolutely okay!
> 
> Why did it take so long though?


I got some on Saturday..
Now I get 20 on Saturdays .

Eventually I want ot make my own money


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 8, 2020)

Got more hay even though I have not run out , I want to stock up.
Got toys too


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 8, 2020)

That okay ?


----------



## Hermelin (May 8, 2020)

I always stock pile hay yet I panic buy hay when I run out as always, I start to panic when I only have half a hay bag/bale left. 

Worse time was one winter when the hay price sky rocked and people started to buy hay outside the country. That time I had to spend around 100$ on just hay every month which my my girl at that time only accepted. That money was just to provide my bunnies with hay that all of them would find okay. That was for 7 months. After that time I stock pile hay before winter and make sure I have hay that cover to spring. 

Truly don’t want to spend that much money on hay again


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 10, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I always stock pile hay yet I panic buy hay when I run out as always, I start to panic when I only have half a hay bag/bale left.
> 
> Worse time was one winter when the hay price sky rocked and people started to buy hay outside the country. That time I had to spend around 100$ on just hay every month which my my girl at that time only accepted. That money was just to provide my bunnies with hay that all of them would find okay. That was for 7 months. After that time I stock pile hay before winter and make sure I have hay that cover to spring.
> 
> Truly don’t want to spend that much money on hay again


Wow , 700$ ! That's a lot!


----------



## Hermelin (May 10, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Wow , 700$ ! That's a lot!



That happened when the hay season was bad because of drought. Even my town didn’t have water during the summer time, so we had to go to other town nearby to buy water 

But you noticed the hay shortage first during the winter.

So myself have just started to not trust the weather at all. It’s better to prepare long before and stock pile. It becomes cheaper and I need to make space for my bunnies stuff. 

So it’s always good to save money on the side, if you meet something unexpected. Specially when you have so many animals. 

That money I spent was hay only for 3 bunnies. I could buy cheaper hay but one of my bunnies reacted badly and got smaller droppings, showing early signs of her gut slowing down. 

So try to build up a saving just for your bunnies which you only use for emergency (vet costs, food shortage and so on). If I was your age trying to provide for your bunnies I would have no chances of doing that. 

I only got 20$ as month expenses as a kid and all that money went to spoil my little brother and providing myself with a small meal between all my activities after school. Didn’t even have time to own pets because I got home around 21-22:00 which was my time to eat dinner and later do homework. I got home later than my parents 

So I had to learn to spend frugally and save money as much as I could. It’s quite important to learn to plan forward and structure up you economy. It will also help you alot when you get older. 

Having savings at the side will give you a bit of security. Don’t need to be much money you put away, it can be just a few coins and overtime it will build up.


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 10, 2020)

Do you know what could cause small poops and my bunnie to stop eating often .
She eats a little , but not much


----------



## Catlyn (May 10, 2020)

@Hermelin That is just exactly what i do! I used to get home late as well, though not so late. I also managed to arrive home after my dad although he works long hours. I would usually go home around 19-20 when it was spring and fall, and still at around 17-18.00 in winter. Some years i got home 21.00 on wednesdays. Our school provided us with three meals though so i didn't have to buy food if i wanted to feel full.
Mum still urged me to keep bigger amounts of money that i made when i had my birthday, christmas or class graduation, when i went to work for summer and now when i get my "scholarship."
Thanks to that i've accumulated quite a bit of fat cash when i need it most. I can say for sure that i've spent at least 200€ on vet bills these past two months and about 100€ more on his neuter&other meds(ear issues for example)
And if i hadn't had that fat cash stored away, he'd probably still be hormonal, living outside, and limping as hecc.
So it is always, ALWAYS a good idea to have spare cash. G'luck getting it, @Jasminebunny !


----------



## Catlyn (May 10, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Do you know what could cause small poops and my bunnie to stop eating often .
> She eats a little , but not much


Create a separate post for that. This post is already clogged.
As for what, i don't really know but it may be some internal issues worh her, or that you've given her something that upsets her gastrointestinal bacteria. Get her to eat normally, make sure she moves around and drinks water too.


----------

